# vossen cv3 help!!!



## REDLS1 (Jan 25, 2013)

hey guys im looking to find some pictures of vossen cv3 on a 04-06 goat please help i want these wheels! but i want to know what they look like first 

if you can thumbnail a picture


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I show the offset of that wheel is 30 or 32. That is way low for a goat.


----------



## REDLS1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know ..have any ideas on some good wheels ??


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

If you like 5-spoke wheels, TSW Vortex, TSW Carthage, TSW Thruxton, Enkei GP5, Beyern Rapp, Beyern 5, ROH Fury, ROH Drift Rs are some of the more popular ones.


----------



## smyoung52 (Dec 19, 2013)

I hate to revive a dead thread... But these wheels do come in other offsets that will fit these cars, and I am also interested to see any pictures/photoshops of these wheels in matte black on a goat. Thank you.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

smyoung52 said:


> I hate to revive a dead thread... But these wheels do come in other offsets that will fit these cars, and I am also interested to see any pictures/photoshops of these wheels in matte black on a goat. Thank you.


What offsets are those? Also the smallest wheel size I believe is 19" which is really pushing it on these cars.


----------

